# Does shopping make you anxious?



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

I've come to notice that I get quite anxious when shopping. I don't understand why though. Am I overwhelmed by the choices? I know it isn't the people around me that are stressing me out because I tend to zone them out. I always thought it was a sign of my impatience but now I'm beginning to rethink that. Bed, Bath & Beyond has always stressed me out immensely and even food shopping is hard for me. I will often go to the supermarket, pick up a couple of items and then put everything down and walk out. Maybe it's just making decisions that makes me anxious.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I hate shopping but it's because of the people there, I do zone them out but, I'm still a little on edge while in stores.

If it's the choices bothering you then I suggest making a list before you go. It's what I do and then that way I'm in & out. If I see something extra I add it and I'm done


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't get anxious when I'm with someone else, but alone I get really indecisive and thus self conscious about how long I've been standing there staring at two types of peanut butter or whatever in my hand, lol!


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

I get anxious standing around not buying anything. i dont really get why either. most of the time i know what i want, grab it, and head out, so i just feel awkward when i dont do that.

i get hilariously anxious (makes me laugh every time) when i walk out of best buy with nothing..i just feel like the dude waiting at the door expects i shop lifted something so i always wait for the guy to get a weird vibe from me like i actually lifted something and he would start chasing me..and id run away out of a natural reaction of someone chasing me

hasnt happened yet but one of these days...


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*Not really. Shopping just bores...me...to...tears :fall*_


----------



## livinginfear (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't feel very comfortable shopping alone. I'd never go to a mall -- gives me one of those panicky, out of body experiences. I feel fairly comfortable at stores like Walmart. I don't feel as judged at Walmart -- does that sound stupid or what? Malls are awful because the sales people in the stores keep asking if you need help and sort of watch you and follow you around. It makes me feel so shaky and sweaty and uncomfortable that I figure they watch me even more because I look like a guilty shoplifter or something. I think my problem is that I don't ever like to feel like someone's watching me, scrutinizing, you know. Same reason my legs turn to jello when I have to walk across an intersection with all the cars stopped and waiting there.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Having trouble shopping is very common with SA


----------



## MeganC (Nov 23, 2008)

I hate going to the mall and it's one of the few places in which I continue to have panic attacks each time I venture out there. Maybe it's the flourescent lighting? Or the pushy salespeople? God only knows.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

i also hate going to the mall and going to the supermarket. i bring my ipod and then put my head down and do what i have to do. Its very stressful and anxiety ridden, probably due to the crowds.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I think it's the sales people that make me anxious. Especially when it's a small store.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I try to avoid stores with no one else in them. I hate being the only customer. The sales people accost you and won't leave you alone. 

The sad thing was, when I worked retail, the companies actually *encouraged* their associates to act like this. Don't they realize that no one wants to be harassed while shopping? If I need help, I'll find you. (But of course, when I actually need help, there's no one around.)

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I used to like to go shopping but since I live in this stupid small area that I live in, is almost a certainty that I will run into someone that I "know". I try and avoid that.

And I have been trying to be very frugal and havent been clothes shopping for some time.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I once stopped going to grocery stores for a 5 to 6 year period, I still dislike going shopping I only do it if someone will go with me.


----------



## rachelynn (Sep 12, 2008)

*Ahh...*

I hate going shopping alone. The main reason why would be the doors. I have a fear of them ringing, you know, if someone is stealing something they go off...if they have security that is. (I never steal though, of course) I avoid places like that like the plague. If I see no open things like that where you have to walk through them, it's better. (supermarkets and retail stores are a no for me, little bookstores and shops that are not huge are okay, besides smaller places usually aren't as crowded)

I can't go into a store without buying something, It's very awkward. I worry about someone thinking im up to no good. But I also hate checking out, so I always go with my mom (I don't like going anywhere alone to begin with) I also can't be in a store for 5 minutes only and then leave, I have to stay there for a while, and then I can leave.

I avoid aisles with people in them and if anyone comes in one while I'm there, I leave.

It takes me forever to make decisions too. As for food, you should write a list perhaps.

But I really don't need to go shopping, I have others do so for me.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I hate shopping. I put it off as long as I can. I especially hate big stores like the Super Walmart here. Eventually my cupboards and fridge gets bare so I have no choice.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Grocery shopping makes anxious. I hate going to the grocery store. ughh


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ya kinda,

Although if it's clothes shopping i don't mind the anxiety coz im gettin sh*t i really want.

As for grocery shopping well yeah snoozefest n usually to bored to be anxious.


----------



## stealyourface722 (Aug 31, 2008)

before I had social problems malls seriously made me so frustrated, i hated them. But now ya I do get real angsty, a gross uncomfortable feeling. My heart goes up and I get stressed. maybe its a stress response to something


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Shopping is boring to me. If I know what I'm going to get, I get it and leave and I'm fine.
If I go with someone or alone and I didn't really go with the aim of buying something specific, I end up standing around, looking goofy. The only times this doesn't happen is if I'm in a store I absolutely love and there are not many of those.
Now, grocery shopping, it's always awful, especially if there are huge lines. Standing in lines unnerve me for some reason.


----------



## deanna_b87 (Jan 27, 2009)

I get people claustrophobia, if that is even a real term. Heavy crowds give me anxiety attacks. But as long as it's not crazy busy, I have no worries.


----------



## its_Rob (Oct 20, 2008)

I only hate the malls with the kiosk shop things because the sales people always try to talk to me


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

It does, but I do it anyway if I want something. I like going into a crowded store for the same reasons that Kelly said. What I despise is when you're trying something on, and the person who helps you get a dressing room asks what your name is (because they've been trained to). Then she'll come back and say, "______, how's it working out?" People just want to be anonymous, you know?

And with the kiosks, I just ignore them. I remember getting my Wii... it was so strange - I had to ask the cashier if they had any, and then he wrapped it up in this strange secretive way, as though there was someone waiting outside the store to snipe me for my Wii.


----------

